# New computer:  Buzzing sound on speakers



## michaelmcgo

I have had a set of Logitech speakers for a few years, and love them.  I ran them on my old computer with XP.  I just built a new computer and now there is a buzzing sound in the speakers anytime I turn them on.  The buzz is the same volume no matter what the volume knob is set at.  The buzz does change frequency when I open different programs.  This leads me to believe it is from interference.  I tried installing the latest drivers, and also the buzz is present in my front headphone jack.  Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## dznutz

your volume icon is probably low and your speakers are on high.  reverse it


----------



## The_Other_One

What connector are you using?  Sometimes connectors using the audio headers sometimes get feedback from the electronics inside the computer.


----------



## michaelmcgo

I am plugging into the soundcard on the mobo in the back.  The interference is there as well when I plug the speakers into the headphone jack in the front.


I plugged in a new pair of speakers, and the interference went away.  The old set was a logitech set with two satellites and a big cube sub woofer.  I really liked the old set, the quality was superb, and the bass was great for playing games.  Are there any suggestions on how I can shield the old set of speakers.


----------



## PunterCam

have you tried the age old 'wiggle the plug about in the socket' technique? The fact that some speakers work and others don't would lead me to think the problem is with headphone/lineout sockets.


----------



## michaelmcgo

I've tried wiggling the cord at the plug and along the whole length to see if I was getting a small short.  The weird thing is that the buzzing sound starts the moment I touch the plug to the speaker port.  If I plug the plug in slowly, the buzzing sound starts before the speaker begins to play system sounds.


----------



## PunterCam

and it works with another set of speakers?? if you touch any mini jack onto the socket you're gonna get that low hum/buzz noise. Do you still have access to the other speakers that work? If you pull the plug half out for them is the sound the same as your logitechs?

Could it be the new computer has a deeper mini-jack port and you can't get the mini-jack pushed in enough? (never heard of that, I thought it was all standardised, but maybe there are variences).


----------



## michaelmcgo

Nope, the new speakers don't ever make the buzzing sound.  The old speakers will play on other computers without the buzz.  It's the combination of my new computer and my old speakers.


----------

